# Die Big Brother-Million und der Fiskus



## krawutz (9 Juni 2012)

Mit Urteil vom 24.4.2012 (veröffentlicht am 6.6.2012) hat der Bundesfinanzhof entschieden, dass Gewinne aus der Teilnahme an „Big Brother“, anders als z.B. Lottogewinne oder Jauch-Millionen, der Einkommensteuer unterliegen.
*Sascha Sirtl*, Gewinner 2005, hatte neben der Aufwandsentschädigung von ca. 13.000 € (diese wurde versteuert) auch einen Gewinn von 1 Mio. € erhalten. Über dessen Steuerbarkeit waren er und das Finanzamt ziemlich unterschiedlicher Ansicht - jetzt hat die Behörde durch K.o. in der letzten Runde gewonnen.
Der zu zahlende Betrag soll sich einschließlich der Zinsen auf etwa 700.000 € belaufen. Hinzu kommen noch ein kleiner Obulus für etwa fünfjährige Anwaltstätigkeit und die Gerichtskosten.
Dabei hatte er noch Glück im Unglück : zum 1.1.2005 wurde der Spitzensteuersatz von 45 % auf 42 % gesenkt.
Es ist zu vermuten, dass dieses Schicksal auch die Gewinner von Casting- und ähnlichen Shows treffen wird.


----------



## TobiasB (9 Juni 2012)

und das fällt den nach 7 Jahren ein??


----------

